# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Best places to use fishbot in cata.

## suggipuss

hey guys..
i just wanted to start this thread, so everyone can post their most favorite fishing spots using a fish bot.
We can collect all the info here to help each other out.
plz note that if you have coords, be sure to share the coords as well xD

----------


## Traxex84

Already a thread
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ing-spots.html

----------

